# Coaching?



## gvanto (10 December 2008)

Hey was wondering if anyone has done any trading coaching with a coach?

How was it?

I'm in Sydney and interested in learning to trade futures / options / stocks.

I have some knowledge about algo-trading and general trading concepts but learning the art
of trading manually is something I'd like to learn more about (to the point where I can day-trade).

Gerry
the not-so-mad punter


----------



## kam75 (15 December 2008)

gvanto said:


> Hey was wondering if anyone has done any trading coaching with a coach?
> 
> How was it?
> 
> ...





I think any trader who has been in the game for long will tell you that there's a big step between knowing how to trade and making money trading.  The best way to make money trading will be a way that suits your personality, psychology, goals and risk profile.  Every trader has some bad habits and if you will learn from someone, you may pick them up in your own trading.  

It may be best to develop your own rules and stick with them.  Read Ari Kiev's book, Trading in the Zone.


----------

